# Home Depot Power Care Chain Loops



## Kurf (Jan 9, 2008)

I was wondering if any of you folks have used Power Care Chain? If so how did you like it? Does anyone know who makes the chain? I believe Carlton does but am not sure. Your thoughts please.
Thanks,
Kurf


----------



## davefr (Jan 9, 2008)

Kurf said:


> I was wondering if any of you folks have used Power Care Chain? If so how did you like it? Does anyone know who makes the chain? I believe Carlton does but am not sure. Your thoughts please.
> Thanks,
> Kurf



Last time I looked it was Carlton but I wouldn't be surprised if Home Crapo is grubbing something from China these days.

I've never found these HD chain saw supplies competitive compared to Baileys.


----------



## Oregon Engineer (Jan 9, 2008)

The saw chain supply for Home Depot is a bit complicated. Several years ago HD was purchasing from Carlton. Then Carlton chain was displaced by a Chinese manufacturer called TriLink for the product sold on the shelf. But the rental desk still puts Carlton on the saws that HD rents out.

Our local HDs had a mix of Carlton and TriLink chain on their shelves for a long time as the older inventory was sold and the newer TriLink replaced it.

You'll have to look at the brand on the side of the tiestraps to determine what chain you have. There is another thread on PowerCare chain - go to page 6 and you will see some pictures.


http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=35117&page=6


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2008)

I got into an interesting discussion a while back with our Oregon rep, 
over the reason I preferred selling Carlton's N1 3/8 l.p. chain, over Oregon's
91VS. I told him the main reason is that the longer chisel makes it more attractive to the customer. He kept trying to explain how it was just an
optical illusion, etc.......
I then held up a new loop of each, that quieted him down........

Luckily for Oregon, I stock mainly Oregon now, as Stens will not stock
the non-safety loops, just the bulk rolls. And I have better things to do
rather than cutting chain all day. I gave up trying to talk to anyone at Stens
about what they should be stocking to get me, and countless other dealers,
to buy chain from them. When I start talking chain pitches and gauges,
I get a glazed over look from whoever I am talking with.
Several years ago I raised a whole lot of heck with e-mails and calls
to get them to stock the K3 full chisel, .325 .063ga. at least in the bulk rolls,
finally got an e-mail back from Mr. Airens himself, saying that he had a chat with someone in their ranks about it. I got an e-mail from her a week or two later, saying that they would add it in the next years catalog.
As far as I know, they still do not stock the loops in what I need yet, I
have not resigned with them yet since I moved, but might this spring.
Since they bought GB, they might actually find someone that knows what they are doing, but I will not hold my breath.

Oooops, I am rambling again.................


----------



## Oregon Engineer (Jan 9, 2008)

Fish said:


> I got into an interesting discussion a while back with our Oregon rep,
> over the reason I preferred selling Carlton's N1 3/8 l.p. chain, over Oregon's
> 91VS. I told him the main reason is that the longer chisel makes it more attractive to the customer. He kept trying to explain how it was just an
> optical illusion, etc.......
> I then held up a new loop of each, that quieted him down........



Thanks for the comment on the Top Plate Length issue for 91VS. I will pass that on.


----------



## Kurf (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the responses, all are good. The reason I asked about the PowerCare chain is I have broken two, almost new PCare loops recently. The chain was on a Echo cs-520 that I bought off Ebay last winter. The saw had never been used but come with a new .375X 18" Power Care bar and a original 20" .325LP chain. I bought it at a good price. I couldn't't saw with that combination so I bought a 3/8 rim and and a PowerCare chain to fit the bar that come with the saw. The saw runs and cuts great with the chain but I snapped two loops recently ,they were sharp (never filed or sharpened). The last one that I broke I was cutting a 6"dia. limb with no tension on the limb. I couldn't't see a good reason for the breakage. I thought the chain was Carlton because it looked identical to a new Carlton chain of the same size,also the packaging had a Carlton safety slogan printed on it . " If a saw can cut wood it can cut you". As Oregon Engr described, it is a Chinease chain. MY cs-520 has a 53cc engine I think. I have never had a chain break on smaller 33cc saws. I dug the HD receipt out of the trash and am going to take it back and see what they say. I won't be buying anymore Power Care Chain. Thanks for the info.
Kurf


Kurf


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2008)

Oregon Engineer said:


> Thanks for the comment on the Top Plate Length issue for 91VS. I will pass that on.



I was going to post a pic of Stihl, Carlton, and Oregon, all side by side.
But my daughter andI need to work out some issues with the digital
cameras around here.........
If anyone else can snap some pics, and put them up, I would appreciate it!


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2008)

Maybe Oregon vs. the Tri-Link, just for giggles..........


----------



## nnichols (Jan 9, 2008)

Kurf said:


> The reason I asked about the PowerCare chain is I have broken two, almost new PCare loops recently. The chain was on a Echo cs-520 that I bought off Ebay last winter. The saw had never been used but come with a new .375X 18" Power Care bar and a original 20" .325LP chain. I bought it at a good price. I couldn't' saw with that combination so I bought a 3/8 rim and and a PowerCare chain to fit the bar that come with the saw. The saw runs and cuts great with the chain but I snapped two loops recently ,they were sharp (never filed or sharpened). The last one that I broke I was cutting a 6"dia. limb with no tension on the limb. I couldn't't see a good reason for the breakage.



Same thing happened to a coworker of mine a few weeks ago. Brand new HD chain, used for about 5-10 minutes on limbs from ice storm damage. It broke under very light usage. This was a Chinese made chain. (BTW, the Lowe's chains are Oregon, albeit safety chains).


----------



## goodoleboy (Jan 10, 2008)

I bought two at HD but returned them when I saw they were made in china..Too many good US made chains at lower prices $20 for the chain alone.I can get a US made chain online for $12.


----------



## Erick (Jan 10, 2008)

Fish said:


> ........ I
> have not resigned with them yet since I moved, but might this spring...........
> 
> 
> Oooops, I am rambling again.................



Where did ya go fish are you not Stihl on preston???


----------



## Fish (Jan 10, 2008)

No,
For legal reasons I must keep on the move...............

Currently I am at a Stihl dealership in south central Ky., and am currently
talking with the Stihl rep about opening my own dealership, my father left
me some capital.
I would like to have Stihl, and maybe a premium ztr line, as the Stihl dealers
and other shops around are of poor quality, and their pay rate for their
techs ensure that, and I would likely get business from several counties.

I am checking into the chain prices/options closely, as Stihl is high.

Like I mentioned, the Carlton N1 is easy to sell, as the cutter looks like it
is twice as long out of the box, and the price is low, the quality good.
If Carlton or Stens ever were to get someone that knew what they were doing, they could sell some serious chain. But the people I ever talk to
are sales people, and know nothing about the product, or the business.
I used to work at a place in the corporate setting, and someone that
speaks his mind, and tells the president of a company the the truth on
any topic, might be refreshing for the president to hear, but that person immediately becomes a "loose cannon", and an enemy of all of his co-workers.

So I doubt seriously that Stens will ever get anyone that really knows
the product or business, as they seem to employ "sales people" and
not pull fish from the pond that they sell to.

I have had problems with some of the sprockets that Stens sells, Oregon
sprockets are great, and a better option than Stihl, whose prices have
gone through the roof.


----------



## Kurf (Jan 10, 2008)

Fish, sounds like some exciting things are going on with you,good luck. You are right on about the short links in Oregon's safety chain. I don't know much about chain, but.... I always look to make sure I don't get those short cutters. Have any idea why they designed them that way? I can't find Carlton chain locally, or in the general area. I have ordered it from Pat's Small Engine. I recently tried to find a Carlton's file-o-plate. Didn't have any luck,ended up ordering it from Baileys. Pats sell Carlton chain but do not list the file-o-plate. Baileys don't list Carlton chain but have their file-o-plates?
Kurf


----------



## computeruser (Jan 10, 2008)

Since the only stuff HD sells is safety chain, I can't imagine having any reason to ever buy their stuff regardless of price or quality.


----------



## Erick (Jan 11, 2008)

Kurf said:


> Fish, sounds like some exciting things are going on with you,good luck. You are right on about the short links in Oregon's safety chain. I don't know much about chain, but.... I always look to make sure I don't get those short cutters. Have any idea why they designed them that way? I can't find Carlton chain locally, or in the general area. I have ordered it from Pat's Small Engine. I recently tried to find a Carlton's file-o-plate. Didn't have any luck,ended up ordering it from Baileys. Pats sell Carlton chain but do not list the file-o-plate. Baileys don't list Carlton chain but have their file-o-plates?
> Kurf



Baileys sells Carlton chain





it's just in a Woodsman Pro box. 


.


----------



## Erick (Jan 11, 2008)

Fish said:


> I was going to post a pic of Stihl, Carlton, and Oregon, all side by side.
> But my daughter andI need to work out some issues with the digital
> cameras around here.........
> If anyone else can snap some pics, and put them up, I would appreciate it!



Boy Fish I never really noticed it before but your right the tooth on that Carlton is quite a bit longer than both the Oregon or the Stihl. 

. . . . . . . . . . . Carlton/Oregon/Stihl . . . . . . . . . . 






J/K 






Pssst.... the Cralton is .404 the other two are .325
.


----------



## Fish (Aug 8, 2009)

Oregon Engineer said:


> Thanks for the comment on the Top Plate Length issue for 91VS. I will pass that on.



Is the new 91 chain related at all to this thread?


----------



## Edge & Engine (Aug 10, 2009)

Fish said:


> Is the new 91 chain related at all to this thread?



Probably


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2009)

It was an easy sell when I showed the customer the chains side by side.

Is the new oregon the same price, or higher?


----------



## stckciv (Aug 10, 2009)

It is the same price


----------



## Henry G. (Aug 10, 2009)

Ive noticed lately the HD is switching a lot of its brands. They used to sell Oregon. Now I see Troy built power generators and equipment there instead of Generac and Coleman, all I have heard about TB is that it WAS good and now like MTD all their stuff is crap. Seems HD is going to crap. I'm going less and less there and more and more to Lowes(where I just bought an Oregon bar for my mac last week). Also the 2 Lowes stores near me seem to have a lot better customer service than HD which is has been getter worse and worse. The one thing I hate about HD is they NEVER have anough cashiers, I cant stand spending 30 min to try and find what I need just to finally find it then spend another 15 min in line.


----------



## 777ER (Aug 11, 2009)

Henry G. said:


> Ive noticed lately the HD is switching a lot of its brands. They used to sell Oregon. Now I see Troy built power generators and equipment there instead of Generac and Coleman, all I have heard about TB is that it WAS good and now like MTD all their stuff is crap. Seems HD is going to crap. I'm going less and less there and more and more to Lowes(where I just bought an Oregon bar for my mac last week). Also the 2 Lowes stores near me seem to have a lot better customer service than HD which is has been getter worse and worse. The one thing I hate about HD is they NEVER have anough cashiers, I cant stand spending 30 min to try and find what I need just to finally find it then spend another 15 min in line.



I noticed the same thing here. On busy days here in the NYC metro area, fri-sat-sun are the busiest days for HD and there's never enough cashiers around.

Other than that, HD here carries John Deere lawn tractors, echo's, club cadet, lawn boy, etc.


----------



## SilverBox (Aug 11, 2009)

Kurf said:


> I was wondering if any of you folks have used Power Care Chain? If so how did you like it? Does anyone know who makes the chain? I believe Carlton does but am not sure. Your thoughts please.
> Thanks,
> Kurf



Its crap, I broke a couple also, don't use it.


----------



## ralincv (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Home Depot PowerCare Chain Loops*



Kurf said:


> I was wondering if any of you folks have used Power Care Chain? If so how did you like it? Does anyone know who makes the chain? I believe Carlton does but am not sure. Your thoughts please.
> Thanks,
> Kurf



An FYI to all interested in buying PowerCare chain saw chains from Home Depot. HD used to have their PowerCare chains supplied by Carlton. That is no longer the case, at least here in Southern California. I purchased a chain/blade combo and was shocked to find that both products were made in China. I returned the set and told the manager that I would no longer be buying chains from them due to safety concerns involved with Made in China chains. Buyer beware! Don't know about you, but I am not trusting a Chinese chain spinning at 11,000 RPM or more. There have been numerous chain breakages reported using the recent PowerCare chains. It is very apparent, just by weighing a like Oregon/Carlton chain v. a Chinese chain, that there is a lot more steel in the US made chains. The Chinese chains even look flimsy with inferior (smaller diameter) link pins.

On another note, Home Depot customers should also be aware that this store is not refunding full price on items that are "old," even though unopened and you have your receipt. I returned a "wrong type" of CFC bulb (unopened) that had been floating around in my garage that I purchased in June, 2009 (I returned it in March, 2010). I paid $3.97 for the bulb. The cashier told me that because the "old" receipt was no longer in their "system" because it was "too old," she would have to treat the transaction as a "no receipt" transaction, kicking in the lowest refund price of $1.59 (which I would think was the wholesale price). It appears like highway robbery to me. They get an unopened, undamaged bulb to resale and make a double profit on it. Should the bulb not work, they return it to the manufacturer and get a replacement. Either way, they score a double profit. How is that for maintaining happy customers! Lowes & Dixieline here I come (from now on)! Glad there are more games in town other than HD!


----------



## ralincv (Mar 9, 2010)

*Home Depot DOES NOT have enough cashiers*



777ER said:


> I noticed the same thing here. On busy days here in the NYC metro area, fri-sat-sun are the busiest days for HD and there's never enough cashiers around.
> 
> Other than that, HD here carries John Deere lawn tractors, echo's, club cadet, lawn boy, etc.



Yep! Here in Southern California we have the same situation. For stores that are always packed with at least 100-125 customers, they usually will have two "live" cashiers and the self-serve, automated cashiers. Ever since they installed those self-serve things, they have been saving a bundle on labor. You are right! HD's customer service sucks! I would rather pay a little more at Lowes/Dixieline and at least deal with knowledgeable employees...


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 9, 2010)

i have never used anything but calton,,,,they hold up very well


----------



## lambs (Mar 10, 2010)

*I've had far better luck with HD than Lowe's*

Guess it depends on the store. My biggest gripe is that Lowe's hosed my credit one time. I used their store credit card, didn't get a bill for 6 months (still don't know why). When I was finally contacted by a collection agency, tried to straighten it out with Lowe's. They were very gracious, agreed to waive all fees and interest to get it fixed, and of course did none of that. I paid it off and rarely shop there anymore. That was over 20 years ago. It made quite an impression on me! 

HD on the other hand, seems knowledgeable, has a lot of cashier coverage in my local store, and they approach you to ask if you need assistance. I drive by the Lowes two times a day and go out of my way to shop at HD instead. I don't buy bars or chains from them.

But I still prefer the local hardware store for a lot of items. A lot less walking, even better advice, and it keeps the dollars in the area.


----------

